# not a pond



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I was given 9 fish tanks and 3 racks the type used in a pet store. ? the racks have lights,the lights have a 120v cord and a small120v cord that looks like a power pack. I was wondering what the second power cord is for.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Possibly a ballast for the fluorescent lights?


----------



## keith_r (Jun 18, 2010)

some aquarium light fixtures have a timer with a separate power supply, or it could be for the ballast as lewzer noted..
whatcha gonna do with all those tanks?


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

no ide what to do with them. I was thinking maybe use some lights to start vegie plants


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

All you need now is an aquaculture permit and start growing trout. I can get you started if you are interested.


----------



## keith_r (Jun 18, 2010)

i just picked up 2 20gal tanks this weekend, i have 5 55 gallon tanks, and a couple of 5 gallon..
right now i'm growing greenwater, daphnia, gammarus, glass shrimp, papershell crayfish, marmokreb crayfish, rosy red minnows, perch and bg.. i need more tanks! lol
actually i have to figure out where to set them up..
then get 3 yards of river gravel into the basement so i can start using the pool for fish, and will eventually do a season of trout


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

the tanks I have are 48"x18"x18" some have 1 some have 2 dividers 2" holes on one side. I also have 2 pumps + piping, think I will sell everything. I will try to post pics later


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

wajski said:


> the tanks I have are 48"x18"x18" some have 1 some have 2 dividers 2" holes on one side. I also have 2 pumps + piping, think I will sell everything. I will try to post pics later


If you go to sell everything PM me first!


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

pendog66 said:


> If you go to sell everything PM me first!


PM sent on tank/equipt


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

wajski said:


> PM sent on tank/equipt


havent got any messages yet


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

did you get a pm ?


----------



## keith_r (Jun 18, 2010)

nope! i didn't see anything!


just kidding.. i don't think i could afford them at the moment.. but i could always use more tanks!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

wajski said:


> did you get a pm ?


Yeah i got it. soon as i get the pics i will make an offer


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

I'd like to see some pics too. Thanks.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I'd like to see some pics too. Thanks.


Lusas pictures sent this eve 7:00pm sorry for the delay


----------

